# [V] MSI GTX 570



## Rabowke (4. November 2013)

Ich verkaufe meine gebrauchte GTX 570 Grafikkarte. Die Karte leistete mir seit Februar 2011 gute Dienste, wurde jetzt gg. eine 780 GTX getauscht.

Die GTX 570 wurde nie übertaktet und in einem gut belüfteten Gehäuse betrieben, d.h. der Zustand ist sehr gut und natürlich funktioniert die Grafikkarte ohne Probleme. Verkauft wird die Grafikkarte aber "ohne alles", den Karton + Treiber CD hab ich nach einem Jahr entsorgt, mehr lag der Grafikkarte auch nicht bei. 

Preislich stelle ich mir so ~120 EUR inkl. Versand vor, da ich aber bzgl. gebrauchter Hardware keine echte Ahnung habe, lasse ich gern mit mir reden. 

Verkauft wird übrigens über diese Plattform, ich hab kein eBay Account weil ich selten was verkaufe ... allerdings hab ich hier schon mit einigen Usern Handel getrieben, hallo Vordack, und es lief alles reibungslos.

"Dafür stehe ich mit meinem Namen!"


----------



## Rabowke (7. November 2013)

Wie wäre es mit 100 EUR?

Dann muss ich mich zwar im letzten Quartal diesen Jahres *massiv* einschränken, aber für euch bzw. einem potentiellen Käufer würde ich das gerne machen!


----------



## Batze (7. November 2013)

Schitt

Hättest vor 2 Wochen angeboten, wäre man wohl ins Geschäft gekommen. Aber diesen Monat ist mein Buget für PC Zusätze total erschöpft, obwohl ich unbedingt mal eine neue Graka brauche.

Falls du die Karte bis Anfang nächsten Monat noch im Angebot hast, könnte man darüber reden.


----------



## Rabowke (7. November 2013)

Keine Sorge ... ich hab keinen Account bei eBay o.ä., d.h. ich bin nur hier aktiv.

Des Weiteren bin ich nur noch eine Woche im Lande, dann zwei Wochen weg.


----------



## Batze (7. November 2013)

Macht also 3 Wochen 

Na mal sehen. Ansonsten wünsch ich dir einen guten Verkauf.


----------

